# UML2 für Eclipse



## Foermchen82 (21. Aug 2006)

Hallo, ich hab mir für Eclipse das UML2 plugin omondo gezogen und installiert. NUr wie kann ich jetzt DIragramme erzeugen??

Die hilfe auf der seite "Getting Started with..." hilft mir nicht wirklich.

Was muss ich für ein Projekt anlegen??
WO wähle ich die art des Diagramms aus und wie??

Im Forum hab ich zwar ein paar sachen gefunden, jedoch nichts was mir geholfen hat.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Wildcard (21. Aug 2006)

Ich hab's nicht mehr im Kopf, aber ich glaube du musst ein Java Projekt erstellen, und dann rechtsklick -> new -> irgendein Diagram


----------



## Foermchen82 (21. Aug 2006)

OK- Danke.

Soweit so gut. NUr hat das ja nicht wirklich ein look-and-feel eines UML-Editors für alle möglichen Diagramm-Typen. ICh seh nur eine Knotenstruktur zu der ich jeweils elemente hinzufüge. Wie schau ich mir jetzt ein DIagramm an?? Ein klassen-Diragrmm z.b. Wie mach ich ein Sequenzdiagramm, ein Flussdiagramm oder ein Anwendungsfalldiagramm?. Ich hab doch Skreenshots gesehen wo das ging!!


----------



## Wildcard (21. Aug 2006)

Bist du dir sicher das du Omondo verwendest und nicht das UML2 Plugin? Schon der Titel war da sehr missverständlich.
UML2 ist letztlich nur ein Model das man verwenden kann um einen grafischen Editor zu basteln.
Der 'Editor' ist auch nicht zum modelieren gedacht, sondern ein von EMF automatisch erzeugter Editor zum testen des Models...


----------



## SamHotte (21. Aug 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> UML2 ist letztlich nur ein Model das man verwenden kann um einen grafischen Editor zu basteln.


Nicht wirklich  :noe: 
UML (und UML2) ist eine Modellierungssprache bzw. -methodik.


----------



## Foermchen82 (21. Aug 2006)

??? Wie jetzt????

Auf der HP von omondo bekomm ich entweder bundled mit Eclipse oder ohne das EclipseUML Version 2.??? . Ist das nun ein Editor für Diagramme oder seh ich da was falsch? Kannst du mir evntl. den LINK für das korrekte plugin schicken??

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (21. Aug 2006)

SamHotte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wildcard hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War doch wohl aus dem Kontext ersichtlich das damit das UML2 PlugIn für Eclipse gemeint war  :?


----------



## SamHotte (21. Aug 2006)

Sorry, für mich nicht (da ich das Plugin nicht kenne)


----------



## Wildcard (21. Aug 2006)

Foermchen82 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ??? Wie jetzt????
> 
> Auf der HP von omondo bekomm ich entweder bundled mit Eclipse oder ohne das EclipseUML Version 2.??? . Ist das nun ein Editor für Diagramme oder seh ich da was falsch? Kannst du mir evntl. den LINK für das korrekte plugin schicken??
> 
> Danke


Ich denke du hast schon das richtige PlugIn, nur ist eben UML2 nur ein Metamodel für die UML2 Spezifikation.
Da EclipseUML (das Omondo Plugin) dieses Metamodel verwendet installiert sich UML2 (das PlugIn) gleich mit, und daher vermute ich das du versehentlich ein neues UML2 Model erstellt hast, anstatt ein Omondo Diagramm.
Ich weiß, alles sehr verwirrend, leider hab ich Omondo zZ nicht installiert, kann dir daher keine Step-by-Step Anleitung geben


----------



## Guest (21. Aug 2006)

Danke erstmal

Die frage ist jetzt nur, wie erstelle ich ein solches Diagramm?

@wildcard. Kein Problem, dass du es jetzt nicht weißt.

Dann stell ich mal ein ganz großes

HHHHIIIIIIILLLLLLFFFFFFEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!

ein. Vielleicht findet sich ja je,and der es weiß.


----------



## SnooP (21. Aug 2006)

evtl. musst du ne andere view (omondo) einstellen bzw. bei new ein entsprechendes omondo-diagramm auswählen... unter Umständen gibts sogar omondo-uml-projekte? zumindest ist das bei together so... dort werden dann auch aus existierenden sourcen entsprechende diagramme round-tripped  - ich vermute das ist bei omondo ähnlich...
ich hatte das ding nur einmal sehr kurz drauf...


----------

